# Illinois Truck LQQKING 4-work!!!!!!!!!! 60 Miles south of Chicago Will travel



## bmatlock (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey guys I am new to this forum so HELLO:waving:

I live 60 miles south of Chicago in Bradley Illinois 60915 and will travel in a 75mile radius.

I am currently available anytime day or night. I have plow experience with a few different types of equipment. I am laid off looking for a few extra bucks. My truck is a 1985 K-5 (Rusty but gets the job done) with a 7' Western Plow.

If you have work or need someone fast I am your man. My numbers are listed below.

Thanks guys for looking,

Brian Matlock
[email protected]
815-939-1632 Home Call anytime Day or night!
815-693-3611 Cell phone day or night also
111*106*104 Nextel number also JUST ALERT ME DAY OR NIGHT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I took down your number , never know I may call you at 3am Sometimes storms get out of hand.


Thank you, 
Eric


----------



## bmatlock (Jan 15, 2006)

Give me a call what ever time. I am always free any time. I am laid off right now. I am up watching Tv and playing online games at night.


Bored!!!!!!

Brian


----------

